# Contents insurance



## mariang (Jan 27, 2008)

Can anyone reccomend a home contents insurance company for dubai?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Try AXA (04 324 3434) or Royal & SunAlliance (04 302 9800)


_


----------

